# LiFePO2 Battery



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Two? Four? Who's counting? I hadn't heard of this one 










http://electronicdesign.com/article...urces.aspx?cid=ed_powernewsletter&NL=1&YM_RID


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

A way of getting around the LiFePO4 patents??


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> A way of getting around the LiFePO4 patents??


What's a couple of oxygen atoms amongst friends?


----------



## icec0o1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, if you read the "*LiFePO2 Technology " *paragraph, this cathode is absolutely dead in the water.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> Wow, if you read the "*LiFePO2 Technology " *paragraph, this cathode is absolutely dead in the water.


 What?! That is the technology all of us who are using Lithium cells are using. The Chinese battery companies got their info from Goodenough's patents on LiFePO4 issued in the late 1990's. The “2” is a mistake by the author. He obviously doesn’t know his subject: “Back in 2007, Lithium Technology Corp. unveiled a LiFePO2 battery with cells large enough for use in hybrid cars.” So what? The Chinese companies have been making the prismatic cells up to something like 800Ah for years now. No mention of them, or us diyers using their cells as usual.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> What?!......The “2” is a mistake by the author. He obviously doesn’t know his subject:


_Electronic Design_ magazine is usually pretty accurate. But I gotta admit, a new one on me  And he doesn't mention LiFePO4, or compare the 2, but why is Hydro Quebec doing it? Oh well. I've been into LiPoly lately anyway


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder if the author mixed up the LiNiCoO2 and the LiFePO4 chemistries to create something new  LithiumTech, (Gaia) makes both.
http://www.gaia-akku.com/en/technology/lfpnca.html


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

From Lithium Tech's website: "Lithium iron phosphate cells (LiFePO4), or LFP, have been developed only lately but have already reached series production stage."

No idea why Hydro Quebec licensed the technology. Maybe they plan to purchase a cell manufacturer to produce cells for storage applications and wanted to be protected from any possible patent issues??


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hydro Quebec has been involved in the patent rights to the chemistry for a long time, and were involved in a lawsuit with A123, which has been settled.
http://www.phostechlithium.com/prf_historique_e.php


----------

